# important about controller



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

elhaysha, English is clearly not your native language...

No, controllers do not increase watts. Power Out = Power In - Losses

They do, however, increase output amps. If there is 144V @ 50A going into the controller then there could be, say, 14.4V @ 500A coming out, or 72V @ 100A, or even 144V @ 50A (with losses it would be more like 142V).

Please read the excellent Wiki first:

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=669&redir_from=668


----------



## elhaysha (Sep 2, 2009)

thanks very much
i need to ask you if 7000 watt 50 amp 220 volt can work electric car?
and what its speed please adnd horsepower


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

elhaysha said:


> thanks very much
> i need to ask you if 7000 watt 50 amp 220 volt can work electric car?
> and what its speed please adnd horsepower


Please ask crazy/non-sense questions AFTER reading this:

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=669&redir_from=668


----------



## rbgrn (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey everyone,

We're international here. There were some insults posted that I deleted. I warned the users who posted them. 

Please be respectful.

Thanks!


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

elhaysha said:


> thanks very much
> i need to ask you if 7000 watt 50 amp 220 volt can work electric car?
> and what its speed please adnd horsepower


That doesn't make sense.

50A x 220V = 11,000W

where does the 7000W come from?

speed depends on motor

1kw = 1.34Hp
7000W = 9.39hp
11,000W = 14.75Hp


----------



## Jokerzwild (Jun 11, 2009)

frodus said:


> That doesn't make sense.
> 
> 50A x 220V = 11,000W
> 
> ...


Maybe he wants an efficiency ratting of 63%


----------



## elhaysha (Sep 2, 2009)

i need to know 11000 watt car what its speed is it as good company car?

i hear that there is motor 25 kw what it mean?? i think that it is 25kw.h/ 100km because i read in this link energy efficiency http://voltage.shuming.net/electriccarinfo/costNefficiency.htm
also i read 100 kw motor powered by 23kw li ion battery so i think that 100 kw motor is not the energy used 100 kw i think it calc by 100 km not by hour energy use of motor


----------



## Lordwacky (Jan 28, 2009)

elhaysha said:


> i need to know 11000 watt car what its speed is it as good company car?
> 
> i hear that there is motor 25 kw what it mean?? i think that it is 25kw.h/ 100km because i read in this link energy efficiency http://voltage.shuming.net/electriccarinfo/costNefficiency.htm
> also i read 100 kw motor powered by 23kw li ion battery so i think that 100 kw motor is not the energy used 100 kw i think it calc by 100 km not by hour energy use of motor


Elhaysha,

We are having a hard time understanding your questions. Motors are rated in their power output. The output power for your motor is 25kW (energy output/time). The article you linked is referring to the efficiency of a vehicle (energy used /distance traveled). You seem to be confusing the concept of Power and Energy.

Battery packs are rated by how much energy they store (kW-hr). So there is a 100kW (power) motor that is connected to a 23kW-hr battery pack.

so theoretically the 23kW-hr battery can power the 100kW motor at max power for 23 kW-hr/100kW = 0.23 hours. 

does that help?


----------



## elhaysha (Sep 2, 2009)

can electric car motor 30 kw work with battery 7000 watt?? 220 volt 40 amper?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

elhaysha said:


> can electric car motor 30 kw work with battery 7000 watt?? 220 volt 40 amper?


 

READ THE ANSWERS WE'VE ALREADY GIVEN YOU! Do some math.


----------



## few2many (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah, sure. Youll need the correct controller and it will be very underpowered, wont get you far.


----------



## elhaysha (Sep 2, 2009)

what you mean by get me far is it speed low?
look the energy is unlimited need to charge every 10 day because it is new made from fuel cell but give nearly 7000 watts 40 amper 220 volt
i need to know speed of this car work by this new battery


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

40A 220V is NOT 7000W..... Its 8800W. Which one is it? of those three numbers, ONE of them is wrong. P = V x A


Next:
Estimating its a 2000lb car, average coefficient of drag....

the motor would only get 7000W of energy from the hydrogen fuel cell, which is about 10Hp. 10hp MIGHT get you about 40mph.....but i doubt it.


----------

